# Jinchuuriki War. Who wins?



## UserRinnegan (Mar 10, 2010)

Jinchuuriki Pic (Just in Case) 


*Gaara*
Beast: One-Tailed Shukaku
Affiliation: Sunagakure

*Yugito Nii*
Beast: Two-Tailed Monster Cat
Affiliation: Kumogakure

*Yagura*
Beast: Three-Tailed Giant Turtle
Affiliation: Kirigakure

*Rōshi*
Beast: Four-Tailed Monkey
Affiliation: Iwagakure

*Han*
Beast: Five-Tailed Dolphin Horse
Affiliation: Iwagakure

*Utakata*
Beast: Six-Tailed Slug
Affiliation: Kirigakure

*Fū*
Beast: Seven-Tailed Horned Beetle
Affiliation: Takigakure

*Killer Bee*
Beast: Eight-Tailed Giant Ox
Affiliation: Kumogakure

*Naruto Uzumaki*
Beast: Nine-Tailed Demon Fox
Affiliation: Konohagakure

Battleground: 

Bloodlust Jinchuurikis

Everything Goes!
(You can tell me how you think the fight should end...oh and keep the ideas comin.)


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 10, 2010)

Naruto has the Nine Tailed Fox's power

By hype 9 tails>All eight Bijuu

Naruto is also the strongest Jinchuriki we've seen so far
Naruto wins


----------



## Smiley (Mar 10, 2010)

Naruto Ofc. Being The 9 Tails Fox Makes Him The Strongest. The More Tails The Stronger You Are. FACT! =D


----------



## Yagura (Mar 10, 2010)

*@UserRinnegan* Please, put some Restrictions on Naruto


----------



## Grani (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that Killerbee has been stated to be one of the very few people able of controlling the beast.

He can add the beast intelligence to his own and the strenght as well. Revealing it's beast true form does not mean being controlled by it, like Naruto. 

I think Killerbee.


----------



## Yagura (Mar 10, 2010)

Grani said:


> I think that Killerbee has been stated to be one of the very few people able of controlling the beast.
> 
> He can add the beast intelligence to his own and the strenght as well. Revealing it's beast true form does not mean being controlled by it, like Naruto.
> 
> I think Killerbee.



Don't forget Yagura


----------



## Lelouchprince3 (Mar 10, 2010)

i agree with grani here


----------



## UserRinnegan (Mar 10, 2010)

Ahh, im sick of the Kyubbi.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 10, 2010)

If Naruto was about to die, the kyuubi would just lend him some power, until all 9 tails came out.

So going by that logic, of course naruto wins. 9 > 8,7,6,5,4,3,2, and 1.

Though, if for whatever reason you don't believe that I.E. naruto gets killed in 1 hit and the kyuubi has no chance to save him, then obviously killerbee.

8  tails > 7,6,5,4,3,2, and 1

Plus, he was stated to be the best at controlling his Bijuu.

Basically, it's either Naruto or Killerbee. They're also really the only ones with any feats save Gaara.

Might aswell have done the generic KB vs. Naruto thread.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

We don't know enough about the other jinchuurikis.


----------



## edmolicious (Mar 10, 2010)

If we are going with the hierarchy of power of all the bijuu, Kyuubi and Naruto would win.  However, that's just in pure power alone without counting the fact that there could be less "powerful" jinchuuriki who are better fighters, and have better control of their bijuu.  The Kyuubi is a bulldozer, but I do believe if faced against a better and more experienced fighter, another Jinchuuriki could take home the gold, so to speak.  IMO


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 10, 2010)

More than half of them don't have any feats.

So it basically comes down to Gaara vs. KB vs. Naruto


----------



## darknesscreater (Mar 11, 2010)

1,6,8, or 9 tails 2,3,4,5, and 7 don't really show much of themselves


----------



## Suu (Mar 11, 2010)

Too many unknowns here. Closing.


----------

